
Ask HN: Tracking a Business Process? - canterburry
How do you track business processes, measure their performance, report on KPIs or maybe even do some predictive analytics in order to get ahead of a problem? Think tracking an order fulfillment process like Amazon or doordash would with all their sub-processes such as payment, packaging, shipping etc.<p>I have used AMPs like AppDynamics or DynaTrace but they are too low level to map to relevant business events and none of them handle asynchronicity well.<p>I have also tried Elastic and Splunk but they are difficult to define a multi step sequence to track.<p>I have also thought of solutions such as Heap analytics but most of these tools are focused on conversion optimization.<p>I&#x27;m trying to find an off the shelf tool to hand to our operations team where they can define their own metrics and track each customers order events.
======
_1tan
At my company we're using
[https://camunda.com/products/cloud](https://camunda.com/products/cloud) (non-
cloud version:
[https://camunda.com/products/](https://camunda.com/products/)).

Some of the stack is open source.

~~~
adamfeldman
In addition to Camunda’s core product, they’ve more recently come out with
[https://zeebe.io](https://zeebe.io). Zeebe also may be used in a monitoring-
only use-case.

~~~
_1tan
Neat, thanks!

------
dhbradshaw
I'm building / speccing out an app in this space and would love to learn more
about what you're looking for. Shoot me an email if you're interested in
informing the spec.

